# 2-110 fuel guage



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

My white 2-110 seems to display the fuel tank reading off of the upper tank more than the larger bottom tank. It indicates full to 1/4 of a tank and when it gets to 1/4 the top tank is empty. If this is the way they are, I'll deal with it. Otherwise any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Sounds backwards to me, on both of mine the first quarter goes fast then it slows down, top tank holds considerably less than the bottom.


----------



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

That's my thoughts exactly. Any idea on where the sensor wires are? Could they be crossed? I'm not sure how that electrical system works with two senders.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Cornykid said:


> That's my thoughts exactly. Any idea on where the sensor wires are? Could they be crossed? I'm not sure how that electrical system works with two senders.


Basically its a loop, senders are grounded. Cant say for certain but I believe the ground is at the bottom tank, goes thru the lower sender, then the upper sender then to the gauge.


----------

